# a la derecha



## Aloha

¿Cómo se dice en italiano?

Coge el libro que está a la derecha de la figura de la estantería.

Prendi il libro a destra della figura dello scafale????

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## sabrinita85

Alla destra.

_Prendi il libro che sta alla destra della figura dello scaffale._


----------



## sabrinita85

A volte anche 'sulla destra'.


----------



## irene.acler

De hecho yo prefiero "sulla destra".


----------



## Aloha

Irene, sì, "sulla destra", ma come diresti la frase intera?

Sò bene cos'è "sulla destra" o "sulla sinistra" oppure "a destra" od "a sinistra", ma il problema è quanto intendi ubicare un oggetto alla destra di un altro oggetto.

Cioè, su uno scafale c'è una figura, ed il libro che dobbiamo prendere è:

-alla destra della figura.

-sulla destra della figura.

-altri suggerimenti?



Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

A me suona più normale, almeno in questo esempio, dire "alla destra".


----------



## irene.acler

Aloha said:


> Irene, sì, "sulla destra", ma come diresti la frase intera?
> 
> So bene cos'è "sulla destra" o "sulla sinistra" oppure "a destra" od "a sinistra", ma il problema è quanto intendi ubicare un oggetto alla destra di un altro oggetto.
> 
> Cioè, su uno scaffale c'è una figura, ed il libro che dobbiamo prendere è:
> 
> -alla destra della figura.
> 
> -sulla destra della figura.
> 
> -altri suggerimenti?
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie


 
Espero que no te moleste si te he corregido unas cositas.
Yo diría:
_Il libro è sulla destra della figura._
_Il libro è a destra della figura._

_Il libro è alla destra della figura_ no me suena muy bien a decir verdad.


----------



## sabrinita85

_Sulla destra_ me suena como si se encontrara sobre algo.
_*Sulla*_, en este caso, implica las mismas cosas que _*sobre*_. 
Entre las varias opciones, diría que las mejores son *"a/alla destra"*.
Pero probablemente es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, probablemente depende de los gustos. No sé, a mí "alla destra" no me gusta para nada, quizás porque por estos pagos no se usa, no sé..


----------



## sabrinita85

Igual por esos lares no se utilice, pero piensa en las oraciones que se eschuchan en la iglesia:



> Gloria a Dio nell'alto dei cieli e pace in terra agli uomini di buona volontà.
> Noi ti lodiamo, ti benediciamo, ti adoriamo, ti glorifichiamo, ti rendiamo grazie per la tua gloria immensa, Signore Dio, Re del cielo, Dio Padre onnipotente.
> Signore, figlio unigenito, Gesù Cristo, Signore Dio, Agnello di Dio, Figlio del Padre, tu che togli i peccati dal mondo abbi pietà di noi; tu che togli i peccati dal mondo, accogli la nostra supplica; *tu che siedi alla destra del Padre*, abbi pietà di noi.
> Perché tu solo il Santo, tu solo il Signore, tu solo l'Altissimo, Gesù Cristo, con lo Spirito Santo: nella gloria di Dio Padre. Amen.



Oppure



> Fu crocifisso per noi sotto Ponzio Pilato,
> morì e fu sepolto.
> Il terzo giorno è risuscitato, secondo le Scritture,
> è salito al cielo, *siede alla destra del Padre*.



Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Tienes razón. Deduzco que es sólo una impresión mía entonces!


----------



## sabrinita85

No, es que en algunas cosas suena mejor una más que otra, pero la verdad es que el italiano es una lengua tan flexible a veces, que uno sólo tiene el "imbarazzo della scelta"!


----------



## irene.acler

Eh sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo!


----------



## Aloha

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *Aloha* 

 
Irene, sì, "sulla destra", ma come diresti la frase intera?

So bene cos'è "sulla destra" o "sulla sinistra" oppure "a destra" od "a sinistra", ma il problema è quanto intendi ubicare un oggetto alla destra di un altro oggetto.

Cioè, su uno scaffale c'è una figura, ed il libro che dobbiamo prendere è:

-alla destra della figura.

-sulla destra della figura.

-altri suggerimenti?



Grazie


Ciao Irene, Grazie di corregermi. Non mi da fastidio, anzi cosí imparo.

Per favore, mi spieghi perchè si toglie la "-d" di "ed" in questa frase?:

"Cioè, su uno scaffale c'è una figura, ed il libro che dobbiamo prendere è:"

Avevo sempre pensato che si metteva quando la parola posteriore cominciava da una vocale.

Grazie!


----------



## irene.acler

Aloha said:


> Ciao Irene, Grazie delle correzioni. Non mi dà fastidio, anzi così imparo.
> 
> Per favore, mi spieghi perchè si toglie la "-d" di "ed" in questa frase?:
> 
> "Cioè, su uno scaffale c'è una figura, ed il libro che dobbiamo prendere è:"
> 
> Avevo sempre pensato che si metteva quando la parola posteriore cominciava con una vocale.
> 
> Grazie!


 
Es un tema que ya tratamos en otro hilo, pero no logro encontrarlo ahora mismo!
Bueno, "ed" se usa sólo delante de palabras que empiezan por "e", así como "ad" se usa sólo delante de palabras que empiezan por "a". De todas formas, a veces es frecuente notar que la gente pone "ed" y "ad" delante de palabras que empiezan por cualquiera vocal, pero la regla es la que acabo de explicarte.


----------



## Aloha

Genial..

Ahora lo entiendo...


¡¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias!!!!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Un piccolissimo apporto. Credo che in questo caso la differenza fondamentale tra il _sulla_ e _alla_ sia da cercare nel fatto che sulla è composto da su+la, indica quindi che l'oggetto si trova sopra qualcosa (fisicamente lì, non in senso figurato). Quindi credo che _alla destra della figura_ (anche se si usa spesso SULLA, certo, io stessa dico "il libro che sta sulla destra, nello scaffale) sia corretto perché il libro non si trova sopra la figura (sopra la destra della figura) ma bensí accanto alla figura e sullo lo scaffale.
Se ho aggiunto ovvietà scusatemi, ma come si dice "nel troppo ci sta il poco e l'assai" 
Silvia.


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Un piccolissimo apporto. Credo che in questo caso la differenza fondamentale tra il _sulla_ e _alla_ sia da cercare nel fatto che sulla è composto da su+la, indica quindi che l'oggetto si trova sopra qualcosa (fisicamente lì, non in senso figurato). Quindi credo che _alla destra della figura_ (anche se si usa spesso SULLA, certo, io stessa dico "il libro che sta sulla destra, nello scaffale) sia corretto perché il libro non si trova sopra la figura (sopra la destra della figura) ma bensí accanto alla figura e sullo lo scaffale.
> Se ho aggiunto ovvietà scusatemi, ma come si dice "nel troppo ci sta il poco e l'assai"
> Silvia.


Sì, condivido il tuo pensiero.


----------

